# The count is two in 2010



## captmikestarrett

Got many chunky LGMouth on toad and frog.. But the big snakehead destroyed my spro frog.. very cool.. 


























Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Bocefus

*fish*

You sure thats a snakehead? Looks like Bowfin, aka blackfish/grennel. If for sure a snakehead, I hope you killed it.


----------



## captmikestarrett

Lot of confusion about this fish.. let me help..

It is a northern snakehead.. 

This is a bowfin ..see the red tail..









Besides ever see a bowfin 28 inches long?

Capt Mike


----------



## [email protected]

i caught a 10 pound 1once grindle 31 inches citation ,grindel at western branch in suffolk..check the tail if theres a black spot with a red ring around it,,it's a grindle.. you can't really tell by the picture ...


----------



## Sea2aeS

[email protected] said:


> i caught a 10 pound 1once grindle 31 inches citation ,grindel at western branch in suffolk..check the tail if theres a black spot with a red ring around it,,it's a grindle.. you can't really tell by the picture ...


ditto! monster bowfins in the 757 lakes. my pb = measured @ 29.5 inches.


----------



## TreednNC

that thar is a snakehead....flattened head eyes up top, and longer lower jaw than top, where as a bowfin has a rounded head and longer top jaw.


----------



## hamlet

even easier...

bowfin has short (normal fishy) anal fin

snakehead has loooong anal fin, nearly like the dorsal fin


----------



## G-Hype

I believe that's a snakehead. Does this mean you have caught 2 this year. I hope you killed them both. I have heard some people eat them. Is that true?


----------



## Smittroc

I heard it was actually good too G-Hype.. Hope someone fills us in on it!


----------



## G-Hype

Smittroc said:


> I heard it was actually good too G-Hype.. Hope someone fills us in on it!


I am sure someone here knows and will give us the 4-1-1!


----------



## rarod58

Chinese or Thai style. Pan fried, steamed or stewed. Meat is white flakey - similar to cod but a bit denser. The meat should be good for a fish and chips style of prep.

I've tried pan fried in black bean sauce, sweet and sour and brown sauce (asian trip 2 years ago). Typical chinese style reserved for fish like sea bass or flounder. The Thai's stew or steam the fish, haven't tried it that way, maybe soon? Definitely a good eating fish unlike another invasive species the carp, mushy meat and taste like mud.


----------



## G-Hype

rarod58 said:


> Chinese or Thai style. Pan fried, steamed or stewed. Meat is white flakey - similar to cod but a bit denser. The meat should be good for a fish and chips style of prep.
> 
> I've tried pan fried in black bean sauce, sweet and sour and brown sauce (asian trip 2 years ago). Typical chinese style reserved for fish like sea bass or flounder. The Thai's stew or steam the fish, haven't tried it that way, maybe soon? Definitely a good eating fish unlike another invasive species the carp, mushy meat and taste like mud.


I knew someone here would know. Thanks. I met a guy who wants to try a carp. I dont think they would be very tasty and you confirmed that for me.


----------

